# [Risolto] Problemi risoluzione

## zar Marco

Ciao a tutti,  ho comprato un fisso con i7 e scheda Nvidia GT 730, l'ho collegata ad una tv HD ready, ma non riesco a cambiare il formato, ho lo schermo più grande della tv. Su win mi è bastato ridurre la risoluzione tramite Tool Nvidia. Su linux come posso fare? Pensavo modificando la risoluzione su xorg, ma non so dove si trova. Su etc X11 c'è una cartella che si chiama xorg.conf.dLast edited by zar Marco on Wed Oct 26, 2016 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non sono per nulla esperto di collegamenti pc alla TV ma questo puo' aiutare?

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non sono per nulla esperto di collegamenti pc alla TV ma questo puo' aiutare?

 

Lo riproverò, l'ho provato con mint ma lasciava solo impostare le risoluzioni "canoniche" mentre ora sulla partizione win ho una risoluzione manuale di 1202x660

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Lo riproverò, l'ho provato con mint ma lasciava solo impostare le risoluzioni "canoniche" mentre ora sulla partizione win ho una risoluzione manuale di 1202x660

 

Ma se la TV e' HD ready le risoluzioni corrette sono o 1280×720p o 1920×1080i

----------

## zar Marco

Sì lo so, ma per qualche ragione la mia TV non mi lascia ridimensionare lo schermo, con il risultato che ho lo schermo tagliato. https://s19.postimg.org/j8gmopbtv/IMG_20161021_142159.jpg

In questa immagine si dovrebbe capire ciò che intendo

----------

## sabayonino

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Sì lo so, ma per qualche ragione la mia TV non mi lascia ridimensionare lo schermo, con il risultato che ho lo schermo tagliato. https://s19.postimg.org/j8gmopbtv/IMG_20161021_142159.jpg
> 
> In questa immagine si dovrebbe capire ciò che intendo

 

ciao. hai un tasto aggiustamento risoluzione (o opzione di aggiustamneto (adjust)) ? prova ad usarlo. avevo lo stesso problema con il monitor nuovo (all'epoca)

----------

## zar Marco

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Sì lo so, ma per qualche ragione la mia TV non mi lascia ridimensionare lo schermo, con il risultato che ho lo schermo tagliato. https://s19.postimg.org/j8gmopbtv/IMG_20161021_142159.jpg
> 
> In questa immagine si dovrebbe capire ciò che intendo 
> 
> ciao. hai un tasto aggiustamento risoluzione (o opzione di aggiustamneto (adjust)) ? prova ad usarlo. avevo lo stesso problema con il monitor nuovo (all'epoca)

 

Ciao, purtroppo nella tv non posso modificare ninete, ora sto cercando di capire come farlo da gentoo. Su windows sono riuscito ma qui mi devo ancora capire.

----------

## sabayonino

intanto puoi provare a settare grub2

aggiungendo o modificando i parametri seguenti

/etc/default/grub (Esempio a 1920x1024 24 bit di profondità,ovviamente adatta per la risoluzione del tuo monito )

```
GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080x24

# Questo forza la risoluzione del framebuffer

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1920x1080

```

aggiorna il grub2

```
# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

riavvia a vedi che fa

PS : ovviament ela scheda video deve supportare le risoluzioni indicate (o quelle richieste dal monitor)

PPS : se hai a che fare con nvidia o ati , potresti fare a pugni con la risoluzione nativa delle schede video , prova con

```
gfxpayload=keep
```

(lo utilizzavo su un netbook con doppia video)

----------

## devilheart

Alcuni televisori fanno uno scaling dell'immagine quando sono connesse ad un computer. Devi controllare le impostazioni del TV, in particolare quelle riguardo il formato dell'immagine. Nel mio caso, il formato era 16:9, ma non sono gli stessi 16:9 del computer, quindi ho provato tutte le altre opzioni finché non ho trovato quella giusta

----------

## zar Marco

Le impostazioni del tv le ho già verificate e purtroppo nessuna che riesca a mettermi la risoluzione corretta. So che il problem è del televisore, ma non riuscendo a risolvere quello, fino a che non lo cambio, abbastanza a breve, vorrei mettere una toppa abbassando la risoluzione come fatto su Windows con il programma di gestione nativo di Nvidia. Credo che il problema sia situato nel firmware del tv, visto che kde ed xfce mi rilevano un 40" quando in realtà è un 27 

Come scheda video ho Nvidia quindi qualche problema mi sa che lo ho. Posso modificare il file gì grub anche se il grub è di un'altra distro?

----------

## pierino_89

Dall'immagine mi sembra un problema di overscan. Sul raspberry era semplice da aggiustare, su un pc fisso non ho idea di dove vadano impostati quei parametri.

Prova a vedere se adattando questi comandi ne cavi qualcosa:

https://newagesoldier.com/linux-hdmi-resize-screen-overscan-fix-ubuntu/

http://askubuntu.com/questions/508358/overscanning-picture-problem-using-hdmi-with-intel-graphics

----------

## zar Marco

Ma posso usare le impostazioni di xrandr per grafica Intel anche se ho grafica Nvidia? Perché attualmente non riesco ancora a reperire il programma. 

Domani ci provo, mal che vada non va...

----------

## pierino_89

In teoria xrandr dovrebbe valere per tutti. Poi, che sia vero...   :Razz: 

Comunque in uno dei due link dicevano che si può fare anche dal tool nvidia, vedi tu cosa trovi.

----------

## zar Marco

Ci guarderò grazie mille, preferirei se ci riuscissi tramite xrandr, in quanto poi potrei eventualmente usufruire di esso anche con delle live, tipo se volessi installare altre distro a riga di comando

----------

## pierino_89

Attenzione: xrandr ti risolve il problema in modalità grafica, non in tty. Quello è un altro paio di maniche...

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, intanto vedo di risolverlo qui, poi per tty c'è sempre tempo

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, usando xrandr, sono riuscito a risolvere, grazie mille

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok, usando xrandr, sono riuscito a risolvere, grazie mille

 

Puoi, per favore, anche postare il comando che hai dato? Giusto per futura memoria   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zar Marco

Certo, il comandoi è

```
xrandr --output HDMI-1 --set underscan on
```

Ora devo solo capirlo come renderlo permanente

----------

